# full body workout routine



## ITomI (Jan 18, 2011)

how does this look guys, twice a week (sunday & wednesday):

Chest- DB Press 4x8-10

Shoulders- DB Upright rows 4x8-10

Back- DB Bent over rows 3x8-10 (3 left and 3 right of course)

Biceps- Barbell curls 4x8-10

Triceps- Cable pushdowns 3x8-10

Abs- Sit ups 2 sets x until failure

Legs- Squats 3x8-10

Calves- Calf raises 2x8-10

Cheers


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

How about Reg Park's beginner routine over 2 days instead?


----------



## ITomI (Jan 18, 2011)

I'll take a look, cheers for the reply Joe


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

ITomI said:


> I'll take a look, cheers for the reply Joe


No problem, I am suggesting it because I used to do it when I could only train 2x a week and I made some decent gains from it


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

As joepro said i would use two different fullbodys, one for each day. Squatting and deadlifting on same day is murder.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> As joepro said i would use two different fullbodys, one for each day. Squatting and deadlifting on same day is murder.


Yes, very good point!

The thing I love about Reg Park is his Front Squats on day 2.. really make an awesome difference.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

JoePro said:


> Yes, very good point!
> 
> The thing I love about Reg Park is his Front Squats on day 2.. really make an awesome difference.


Cant beat front squats! Havnt checked his routine yet, will look soon. Id highly recommend deadlift one of the days then squat the other.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Cant beat front squats! Havnt checked his routine yet, will look soon. Id highly recommend deadlift one of the days then squat the other.


Yeah it is good...

With Reg Park, he Back Squats and Pullups on Monday, then the 2nd day/Wednesday is Front Squats and a 3x5 deadlifts.. 2 warm up light sets then 1xworking set heavy. My favourite variant of 5x5 in all fairness.. and my favourite bodybuilder lol.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 9, 2009)

Agreed! He's my fav too, Reg Park is what bodybuilding is all about. I'm actually going back to a full body routine after playing around with an upper/lower split. So i will probably embark on the one you mentioned where he alternates squats/deads.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Big Gunz said:


> Agreed! He's my fav too, Reg Park is what bodybuilding is all about. I'm actually going back to a full body routine after playing around with an upper/lower split. So i will probably embark on the one you mentioned where he alternates squats/deads.


Good man.

I love him, I'm considering after Madcows and back to a split for 8-12 weeks going to his Mr Universe full body split for about 8 weeks because it is intense.

And nice avatar haha, funny we're on about favourite things, thats probably my most favourite film.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 9, 2009)

JoePro said:


> Good man.
> 
> I love him, I'm considering after Madcows and back to a split for 8-12 weeks going to his Mr Universe full body split for about 8 weeks because it is intense.
> 
> And nice avatar haha, funny we're on about favourite things, thats probably my most favourite film.


Jeez, that is an intense routine 

I wish there was more info on Reg, like his diet etc.

ha thats strange! as you may have guessed having it as my avi, its my fav film too. Its so funny :lol:


----------



## Jecko (Feb 8, 2010)

Seems like an awsome workout from Reg.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/46402-real-arnold-schwarzenegger-beginner-programs.html

That may be of some help


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Jecko said:


> Seems like an awsome workout from Reg.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/46402-real-arnold-schwarzenegger-beginner-programs.html
> 
> That may be of some help


Thats the ones I'm on about yes


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Big Gunz said:


> Jeez, that is an intense routine
> 
> I wish there was more info on Reg, like his diet etc.
> 
> ha thats strange! as you may have guessed having it as my avi, its my fav film too. Its so funny :lol:


Well, I like intense routines!

Also, I read on his old website before he passed and his family use the forums he would used to have like 3 meals a day - His breakfast was a massive plate of eggs, baked beans, steak, lean bacon, bread and toast, papaya.. His lunch would be 2KG of steak, and I'm not over-reacting I read this, if I can find more info I'll help you, with that some potatoes I think it was. Then on top of all this he would have 6 drinks a day of honey, milk, cream and something else but I can't remember man.

Hope I helped a bit haha.

And yeah, epic film.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Reg Park's Diet.

Breakfast:

A glass of fresh orange juice

Fruit: paw-paw (papaya) & banana

Cooked Oatmeal (Large soup plate full) with full cream/whole milk & fresh cream

A plate of bacon, eggs, tomato and toast

A couple of cups of tea

Lunch:

Large bowl of soup (tomato, pea, minestrone etc.) with rye bread

Cooked vegetables

Beef steak (2 Kg)

Desert

A couple of cups of tea with some chocolate

Also wine or milk stout(like Guiness)

Supper:

Same as lunch.

That was Reg's diet, I got soup and beans mixed up - apologies.

His shake was:

Orange juice and honey... I thought it was more than that my bad, I was thinking of Steve reeves..


----------



## ITomI (Jan 18, 2011)

cheers for the extra info on reg park guys, gonna give it a go with

sunday- A

wednesday- B

So on sunday ill be hitting:

squats

chin ups

bench press

wrist curls

calf raises

And Wednesday:

squats

rows

standing press

deadlifts

wrist curls

calf raises

Sound about right?


----------



## cheef (Dec 1, 2009)

i personally think fullbody workouts should be 95% compounds thing like wrist curls etc are a waste of time ino

i would do something like

squat (variations on exersies) 5x5

bench 4x8-12

chinup/pullups 4x8-12

clean and press 6x3

dips 3xf

calves one giant set 50reps

deadlift 5x5

incline db 4x8-12

bor 4x8-12

lunges/front squat 3x15

db snatches 6x3

oly bar curls 3x8-12

do this

or similar and you will grow:cool:

oh and id do it every 3 days altworkouts of course


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

JoePro said:


> Thats the ones I'm on about yes


Reg Park is awesome. I read a book by him about 18 years ago that was amazing, wish i could remeber what it was called.

It was really thick and had just about every single excercise there is in it, as well as a kind of auto biography.

Top guy, knew his stuff.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

OP - Yeah thats right mate, do it, it's a beast.

Cheef - Your routine is mega high with volume for a strength routine and I'd never do that if I was doing full body or suggest it. Reg Park added calve raises and wrist work to aid deadlifts and squatting and Benching and any other pulling motion so it is pretty good really. And in all fairness, I wouldn't argue with Reg Park or his routines.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

ITomI said:


> cheers for the extra info on reg park guys, gonna give it a go with
> 
> sunday- A
> 
> ...


You really reckon you can go all out on squat and deadlift in same session? Swap the squats for deads on workout b imo.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> You really reckon you can go all out on squat and deadlift in same session? Swap the squats for deads on workout b imo.


I didn't realise this.

It's actually FRONT SQUATS to take pressure from Lower Back on this day so you can do DL - OP.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

JoePro said:


> I didn't realise this.
> 
> It's actually FRONT SQUATS to take pressure from Lower Back on this day so you can do DL - OP.


Fair enough, would deadlift first so your fresh.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Fair enough, would deadlift first so your fresh.


I'd front Squat first. Because I want to be Reg Park or Arnold.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Front squatting 1st wont give you 22inch arms and a funny accent.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Front squatting 1st wont give you 22inch arms and a funny accent.


Deadlifting wont give you a funny accent either.

Reg Park didn't do 5x5 on DL anyway, 2 warm up sets and an all out hardcore set of 5. I used to do this routine mate, it works well.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Haha it could do if you went all out!


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Haha, yeah. Depending on how much you strain your groin.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Could end up talking like mickey mouse!


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I like to do full body workouts and swap deadlifts and squats between workouts. I have done them in the same workout but it put's too much stress on my lower back and it's hard for me to do much physical work for the next few days. It's not too bad for higher reps but if I am doing sets of 5 it's better to do just one or the other and swap each workout.


----------

